# Stolen Trek Bikes Jax Bch FL



## kayakado (Aug 23, 2004)

Early this morning 9/5/2007 around 12:30am American Bicycle Company in Jacksonville Beach, FL was broken into and robbed of some very nice bicycles. The burglars new exactly what to grab because they stole 4 of the most expensive bicycles in our store. The links below will take you to pictures and detailed descriptions of the bikes. Please be on the lookout for any of these bikes on rides or online. They are not hard to spot because 3 of the four were bright Yellow and here are very few of them on the road. We have a very loud security system and the police arrived quickly but the bad guys got away. We have filed police reports with the bikes serial #’s. Thank you for helping out!! These bikes deserve better.
Please forward this to everyone who you think could help find these thieves.



2008 Trek Madone 5.5 Pro, 58cm

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/road/madone/madone55pro/


2008 Trek Madone 5.5, 60cm

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/road/madone/madone55/


2007 Trek Madone 6.5SSL, 56cm

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2007/archive/madonessl65#


2007 Trek Equinox 9.9 TTX, Medium

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2007/archive/equinoxttx99


----------

